# Fake pumpkin guts



## JW Halloween (Sep 30, 2012)

I needed some fake pumpkin guts to hang out of a pumpkin. This tutorial is based on one I found on youtube done by Monster Tutorials here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00IpgGRqNjg

So first get your materials:
- liquid latex
- food coloring
- elmers orange glitter glue
- a plastic cup for mixing
- some pumpkin seeds (used real ones, Monster Tutorial used ones cut out of 1/8" foam)
- a foam brush
- hot glue gun
- latex gloves
- and some parchment paper (crap - forgot this in the photo)










Lets do some mixing! Pour some liquid latex into the cup followed by a glob of the elmers glue and if you want, you can also add some food coloring. For this batch I used 2 drops red and 2 drops yellow and it came out too red so you should use 1 drop red to two drops yellow for a more accurate color. But you really don't even have to use the food coloring if you don't want to - the glue will impart some orange color and the latex itself kind of dries to a slightly amber color by itself.









On the parchment paper, lay out a THIN layer of the latex mixture kind of in the shape of a tree with branches. The branches will give it more of a "guts" type of look when it dries. If you want, you can add an additional bead of the elmers glitter glue at this point and mix it in to what you have laid down. After you have laid it all out take it outside and let it dry for about 90 minutes. If you put it on too thick (which you will undoubtedly do the first time) it may take longer. If you lack patience you can use a hair dryer to speed up the process.










After it has dried (or mostly dried) start at an edge of the dried latex and use your finger to roll it to the center to form kind of a worm shaped thing. Do this for all the pieces you have laid out. If you put it on too thick in places it will form a "skin" and the stuff underneath will take forever to dry. In this case I just go ahead and roll out the whole thing and if there are parts that are still a little wet I just let it sit for awhile longer.









You should end up with something that looks like this:










If you want to add the seeds, go ahead and fire up that hot glue gun. If you watched the video by Monster Tutorials he uses seeds cut out of 1/8" craft foam. I was too lazy to do that so I just bought a bag of real seeds. The fake seeds may last longer but who knows. Lay down a strip of hot glue along the latex about 6" at a time and place some seeds along it. I usually left the last inch or so without seeds to give it more of an gooey organic look. If you can do this without burning your fingers then you are better at it than me. I usually flip the pieces over and add some seeds on the opposite side to make it more realistic looking. Wa la!









THAT my friends, is a big hunk a guts. Enjoy!


----------

